
Dallas Natives Bring Parking into the 21st Century Through ParkHub - PK12
http://www.dallasinnovates.com/dallas-natives-bring-parking-into-the-21st-century-through-parkhub/
======
god_bless_texas
As a Texas and Dallas native, I am so happy to see stuff from Dallas on HN.
Dallas and Fort Worth have some really interesting startups showing up in the
biomed area, so it's cool to see something more conventional getting traction.
There's the elephant in the room that all of the talent is in Austin, which is
quasi-confirmed when you see a 3rd party developed their core tech. Not sure I
like that, but hey at least we're on the map.

~~~
marcusgarvey
If that Dallas to Houston bullet train goes through, it'll be a huge win for
Texas tech. Especially if it beats Musk's / Cali's hyperloop plans.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Texas Tech is hundreds of miles away from that train line tho.

~~~
marcusgarvey
I meant the Texas tech industry.

